# Google- Meridian to distribute bowel disease test in Italy - Forbes



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Meridian to distribute bowel disease test in Italy**Forbes**...* its European business will distribute a test that helps determine the difference between inflammatory *bowel* disease and *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*Meridian Bioscience Europe Announces Agreement to Distribute Test *...*<nobr>WELT ONLINE</nobr><nobr>*all 15 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

